# Can you feed locust larvea?



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

I buy hatchling locusts for my toads, and quite often there are still several larvae in the tub yet to hatch. Is it safe to feed these?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Locusts dont have a larval stage, they hatch from the eggs and then moult 6 times until adult. What do these larvae look like? Hatcling locusts look like the adults but with a much larger head relative to their body; locust eggs look like yellow long grain rice, theyre normally underground till hatching so you dont see them.


----------



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

They look like a small yellowish larvae with a slightly darker head - and they wiggle a lot! Deffo not mealworms, but look kind of similar, although less banded and have a little bit of fluff/hair. Any idea what they are?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

sounds like beetle larve or aliens


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

There the larve of demascus (sp) beetle. there in there to eat the dead locusts.

There also known as flesh eating beetles lol, used alot in taxidermy


----------



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

Are they safe for my toads, or should I stick em out for the birds?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i let my geckos eat them even the spiders you sometimes find in with the crickets go in to the viv aswel , if anything it will be good for them its a more varied diet.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

My guys love them


----------

